# stihl ts400 will not crank hot



## DarkTimber (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi all looking for some advice. A fried of mine has a ts400 that cranks and runs fine if started cold however if you start the saw and make so much as a 3 inch cut in .25 inch steel and turn the saw off it will not start back until the saw cools off. Many thanks in advance for any advice that you give.


DarkTimber


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 10, 2014)

Scored piston, low compression. I'm sorry to hear that. Remove the muffler and take a pic of the piston, so we can see too.


----------

